# (PA/GA) FC Low Tide's Pounder



## John Lash

At stud, FC Low Tide's Pounder. Black, yellow recessive. "Lb" is a sweetheart that does a lot of things well. Excellent pedigree with an excellent bitch line. Tractable, excellent marker, very watery and good looking. Exciting, intelligent and powerful. Fun to train, fun to run at a trial.

When bred to yellow females so far they have produced just over 50% yellow pups.

29 derby points, completing 17 derbies of 22 starts. Qualifying 2nd at 25 months. Open win at 38 months. Two Open wins in early 2015.

Qualified for 2012 and 2015 National Open

FC Low Country Drake X FC AFC The Tide Ride
Pedigree at: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=33145
Hips Good
Elbows Normal
Eyes clear
CNM clear
EIC clear
Pictures on request.




















John Lash 412-609-9550 or private message on RTF


----------

